

The Financial Times Writes About How The City Of Medellin Has Changed - goose77
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/5be744d0-8aac-11e2-9da4-00144feabdc0,Authorised=false.html?_i_location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F5be744d0-8aac-11e2-9da4-00144feabdc0.html&_i_referer#axzz2PeY8CvkM

======
krakensden
Here is a working link:
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/5be744d0-8aac-11e2-9da4-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/5be744d0-8aac-11e2-9da4-00144feabdc0.html)

But you should use incognito/private browsing/whatever, because of the FT's
absurd price discrimination strategy.

